# quelques questions sur le PM7600!!



## zaybacker (10 Juillet 2005)

Bonjours, je viens d'acheter sur macway, un powermac 7600 à 200mhz
Bien que la machine n'ait que 32mo, je pense pouvoir passer assez facilemen à 192m de ram.
J'ai quelques question sur ce powermac (que je n'ai pas encore reçu) Je ne sais dailleur pas quel version de mac os Tourne dessus!
Un écran vga est compatible car je ne suis pas sur que le PM dispose d'une sortie VGA? si non, une carte video PC en PCI genre "Trident SVGA" serait compatible?
Si j'ajoute une carte PCI usb, je pourrais utiliser un clavier souris apple usb?
Avec XpostFaco et plus de ram pourrais je installer mac os x (jaguar panther ou tiger)???
Quelqu'un a til deja Tester Xpostfacto?
Peut on Overclocker un power mac en jouant sur le FSB ou les coefficient mulipliquateur?

Merci de repondre à ces quesion de néophyte qui n'a jamais connu un mac antérieur a mac tournant sous os x panther


----------



## mfay (10 Juillet 2005)

Je pense qu'un 8.6 serait très heureux sur cette machine.

Pour la mémoire, ce n'est pas la peine d'aller trop loin 128 sera très bien, 192 très très très bien.

Aucun problème pour un écran VGA, il doit y avoir une prise spéciale Apple. Il suffit d'avoir un adaptateur VGA.

OS X, ce sera un peu trop mou sur cette machine. (et Pour OS X, au moins 256 Mo)

Tu l'a payé quel prix ? moins cher qu'un Mac Mini, j'espère


----------



## zaybacker (11 Juillet 2005)

je l'ai payer 15euro
Si jlai acheter c'est pour bidouiller un peu dessus j'mennuie lol
Jvai quand meme tenter dinstaller mac os dessus

Par contre ou puis rouver l'adaptateur?
Le powerMac est il silencieux???


----------



## Guido (11 Juillet 2005)

zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quelques question sur ce powermac (que je n'ai pas encore reçu) Je ne sais dailleur pas quel version de mac os Tourne dessus!


OS7 libre ou OS8.6+mise à jour carbonlib si tu veux l'usb (voir plus bas)



			
				zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> Un écran vga est compatible car je ne suis pas sur que le PM dispose d'une sortie VGA?


Oui, adaptateur de préférence avec switch de réglage. 



			
				zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> si non, une carte video PC en PCI genre "Trident SVGA" serait compatible?


Je dirais non. 



			
				zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ajoute une carte PCI usb, je pourrais utiliser un clavier souris apple usb?


Avec OS8.6 (peut être 8.5 je ne suis plus sûr) ok. Fait une recherche sur les cartes PCI usb. Il y a des trucs à installer pour que cela marche. Il semble que les carte firewire+usb posent plus de problèmes, et je me méfierais des cartes avec une foultitude de port



			
				zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> Avec XpostFaco et plus de ram pourrais je installer mac os x (jaguar panther ou tiger)???
> Quelqu'un a til deja Tester Xpostfacto?


Doit être possible. Mais d'intéret limité vu que cela va certainement ramer. 



			
				zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> Peut on Overclocker un power mac en jouant sur le FSB ou les coefficient mulipliquateur?


Oui. Voir ici



			
				zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> Le powerMac est il silencieux???


Ce n'était pas vraiment une notion importante à l'époque du Jurassic. Le disque sera sans doute bruillant (SCSI).


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2005)

J'ai un 7600 qui a tourné sous les systèmes 7.5.2 (à éviter, il fau y mettre au moins le 7.5.3, mieux un 8 et impeccable un 8.6 ou 9.1) à 9.1 et qui marche toujours d'ailleurs.
J'y ai mis une carte PCI USB basique. Je ne crois pas que j'ai essayé un clavier dessus, une souris PC de base marche très bien et je ne vois pas pourquoi le clavier poserait problème.
Pour le VGA, le plus simple est effectivement d'avoir un petit adaptateur qui permet de brancher un écran VGA sur mac (mon 7600 a un écran VGA). Ensuite le mac le gère sans problème.

Pour OSX, je n'ai pas fait joujou, il faut Xpostfacto mais il faut surtout une carte processeur G3 ou G4 (j'ai sur le mien une carte G3 qui accélère bien la bête surtout que c'était un 7600/120 seulement).

Sinon, c'était une superbe machine. Niveau bruit : rien de particulièrement remarquable ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre. (Ce qui fait du bruit sur le mien, c'est le disque externe, vu que l'interne ne faisait que 1,2 Go. C'est sans doute un des plus gros problèmes sachant que les disques SCSI sont de petite capacité et/ou chers.

En mémoire, il vaut mieux avoir 128 pour un système 8.6 ou 9.1. Après, c'est une question d'opportunité : si tu trouves des barrettes pas cher, comme il y a 8 emplacements, tu as de la marge. J'avais racheté chez MacWay 2 de 128.


----------



## zaybacker (11 Juillet 2005)

La question qui vaut des millions, ou puis je acheter cet adaptaeur vga???


----------



## Guido (11 Juillet 2005)

Ici par exemple, bien que je trouve leur prix totalement ridicule pour ce truc. Sinon, renseigne ton profil, il y a peut être un Jurassic maniac dans ton secteur qui peut te dépanner.


----------



## zaybacker (11 Juillet 2005)

Ho mon dieu c'est cher!!! En plus il me faut un clavier ADB à 50 euro  ya pas d'adaptateur adb /ps2 ???) Si quelqu'un a un clavier a revendre qu'il me fasse signe!


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2005)

Ptét le clavier, je vais voir...


----------



## mfay (11 Juillet 2005)

L'adaptateur, tu peux aussi le trouver dans des magasins comme Surcouf ou la Fnac


----------



## zaybacker (12 Juillet 2005)

oki j'irai faire un tours à la fnac des que je serai renrer de vacance


----------



## zaybacker (12 Juillet 2005)

nouvelle question!
Peux t'on rajouer en plus du disque scsi d'origine un seconde disque dur scsi???


----------



## flotow (13 Juillet 2005)

En externe ou en interne?
En externe oui, en interne... je ne sais pas! (ca depend pas u nombre de connexion sur la nappe?)
En tout cas, il ne faut pas oublier d'attribuer un numero unique au periph


----------



## SulliX (13 Juillet 2005)

Il y a un emplacement pour un 2ème disque SCSI, sous celui d'origine. Il se fixe avec un support spécial.

Télécharge le manuel de maintenance sur http://www.whoopis.com/computer_repair/ , tu trouvera réponse à tes questions...


----------



## zaybacker (13 Juillet 2005)

ok merci pour les info.
Je sens que bosster cette machine va me couter cher!!!!! adaptateur + clavier +souris + frai de port


----------



## zaybacker (13 Juillet 2005)

est ce qu'un écran de Macintosh IIsi serai compaible avec la sortie "vga du PM7600"
C'est un 12pouce je crois


----------



## Luc G (13 Juillet 2005)

zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> est ce qu'un écran de Macintosh IIsi serai compaible avec la sortie "vga du PM7600"
> C'est un 12pouce je crois



écran de IISI, ça nous rajeunit pas !

En fait, ce vieil écran doit avoir la prise "normale" apple (DB15) , celle qu'il y a sur le 7600 (mais je ne suis pas sûr, il faudrait la référence de l'écran, le IISI était livré sans écran) et doit pouvoir se brancher dessus (sans adaptateur VGA). Ceci dit, ça risque d'être galère en terme de résolution : le 12" devait être en 640x480 pour le monochrome et moins pour le couleur (640x400 ? je ne sais plus). Certains logiciels risquent de ne pas tourner à cause de ça. Et en plus le 12" couleur était vraiment, dans mes souvenirs, infâme

Mieux vaudrait trouver un 14/15" multirésolution ou un 16" de chez apple (excellent pour l'époque) : vu que c'est difficile à utiliser sur autre chose qu'un vieux mac, on doit pouvoir trouver ça pour pas cher.


----------



## zaybacker (13 Juillet 2005)

Sinon personne ne sait comment fabriquer un adaptateur maison? ca dois pas etre tres compliquer a faire je pense
Sinon ou puis acheter un clavier adb pas cher???


----------



## SulliX (13 Juillet 2005)

zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> Sinon personne ne sait comment fabriquer un adaptateur maison? ca dois pas etre tres compliquer a faire je pense
> Sinon ou puis acheter un clavier adb pas cher???



Dommage que tu sois un peu loin, car j'ai des trucs qui pourraient t'intéresser...
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3281657#post3281657

Concernant le 12", ça marche sur le 7600, mais effectivement avec une résolution pitoyable... Un 14" (640x480), ça passe encore pour les jeux ou CD-rom anciens, mais pour le surf c'est très juste (faut tout le temps scroller).

Sinon, j'ai le schéma pour l'adaptateur (essaye de lire un peu les autres post :hein, car j'en avait fabriqués qquns à l'époque. Faut juste que je le retrouve .


----------



## zaybacker (14 Juillet 2005)

Pour le 12pouces c'est mort c'est un ecran monochrome!
Effectivement Sullix tu as pas mal de matos. Domage ca fait loin de chez moi quand meme! 
Bon je vais rechercher  le topic sur l'adaptateur.
Sinon avec un disque dur ds le power mac, meme vieux ca doit quand meme etre assez rapide pour l'epoque? non?


----------



## zaybacker (14 Juillet 2005)

J'ai trouver ca http://d.favre.free.fr/pinouts/cable_vid_mac_vga.htm Mais bon j'ai lu sur le net qu'il faillait connaitre les caracteristique de son ecran pour creer l'adaptateur, car sur les adaptateur commerciaux, ya des petit switch. un petit coup de main sullix ca serai pas de refut


----------



## SulliX (14 Juillet 2005)

Il y a effectivement différents câblages...
Certains donnent une seule résolution, ceux que j'ai réalisés comprennent un petit switch et deux diodes qui agissent sur 3 pin et permettent de fixer la résolution max disponible.
Faut juste que je remette la main sur mes schémas...

_Ajout 15 min plus tard..._ 

Ma grande bonté me perdra (cliquer en bas à gauche, merci   )
J'ai rallumé le 8600 et j'ai retrouvé le fameux document...








Si je me souviens bien, dans le 1er cas, suivant le câblage réalisé, on obtient seulement une résolution.
Dans le 2ème cas, suivant le sens de la diode, on obtient cette résolution max et celles d'en dessous (choix possible dans la barre des réglages).


----------



## zaybacker (15 Juillet 2005)

Soit benije te recommande à dieu! lol
 Merci c'est super mega sympa  
j'ai plus qu'a acheter les pièces et retrouver mon fer à souder et acheter un clavier abd , de la ram et overclocker le cpu


----------



## SulliX (15 Juillet 2005)

Faut que je regarde dans mes fouillis ce que j'ai... je ne sais plus sur le 8600 lequel j'utilise, car j'en ai plusieurs...
J'en ai un comme celui de MacWay que j'avais acheté, je doit en avoir un ou deux à résolution fixe, et deux que j'avais récupérés à l'époque sur des Mitsubishi 21" que l'on avait installé au boulot. C'est d'ailleurs en en dépouillant un que j'ai analysé le câblage. Mais ces adaptateurs, et d'autres que j'ai bricolés, sont à sertir. Il faut une pince spéciale...
Sinon, j'en avait fait un avec un bout de cable. Il doit me rester des connecteurs à souder...
Bref, faut que je jette un oeil.

Pour le clavier ADB, MacWay ne te le fournit pas ? Ca serait bête de l'acheter, il doit bien y avoir qqun ici qui en a un en rab...


----------



## Etienne (15 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de lire le forum. J'ai un 7600/132 en cours de maintenance (ce qui veut dire que je ne l'ai pas encore ouvert? ;-) ). Alors pour les adaptateurs vga, on peut les trouver à peu près dans n'importe quelle boutique informatique? en Belgique, mais plutôt pc que Mac. 
Pour la Ram, de la DRam jusqu'à 512 mo (Dimm 168), mais il faut en trouver? plus dur, à moins de cannibaliser une autre machine. J'ai monté deux disques durs sur le mien, mais là aussi il faut réussir à en trouver de corrects, en scsi ! Je ne sais plus quel est le système installé, le 9.2.2, je crois, à vérifier. Je pense que le 8.1 ou mieux, le 8.6 sont tout à fait corrects. 
A mon sens, une bonne solution serait de placer une carte PCI avec connecteurs usb (Keyspan USB PCI Card (sys 8.6 minimum), ± ¤25) et si possible une carte PCI contrôleur ATA (Sonnet Tempo Ultra ATA 133  PCI Host Adapter Card, vers les ¤100?) qui permet de monter des disques durs pc.

Un des points intéressants du PM 7600 est l'entrée audio/vidéo dédiée, qui permet même de regarder tv/cassettes en y branchant un magnéto servant de tuner?

Bon plaisir !


----------



## zaybacker (15 Juillet 2005)

ni clavier ni souris, je l'ai acheter en pensant que c'etait du ps2 et du vga 
Promo a 50% soit 14euro50 le powermac


----------



## zaybacker (15 Juillet 2005)

Finalement j'ai eu une souris avec le powermac reste plus qu'à trouver un clavier, personne à un vieux clavier du coté du Nord (Lille) ?


----------



## zaybacker (18 Juillet 2005)

au fait de quel type est le controleur scsi?
Ultrascsi, ultrawide scsi scsi 2 ? :love:


----------



## Etienne (18 Juillet 2005)

sur le PM 7600 ? scsi tout court... mais deux chaînes !


----------



## zaybacker (20 Juillet 2005)

ok merci pour les infos


----------



## zebigbug (24 Juillet 2005)

zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouver ca http://d.favre.free.fr/pinouts/cable_vid_mac_vga.htm Mais bon j'ai lu sur le net qu'il faillait connaitre les caracteristique de son ecran pour creer l'adaptateur, car sur les adaptateur commerciaux, ya des petit switch. un petit coup de main sullix ca serai pas de refut


 
Tu peux mettre la photo de ton switch j'ai la doc de divers modéles ...

Ou envoye la moi en privé ...


----------



## mfay (25 Juillet 2005)

Ca reviendra peut-être moins cher de l'acheter (adaptateur 10 positions). On le trouve encore à la Fnac ou chez Surcouf (ou tout petit revendeur).






Les choix valides :

Les options classiques sont :

1467 : 13" (640x480 64hz)
2367 : sVGA (640x480 et 800x600)
146789 : 15" (jusqu'à 832x624)
14678 : 17" (jusqu'à 1024x768)
14679 : 21" (Tous les choix possibles)


----------



## SulliX (26 Juillet 2005)

J'ai ressorti tous mes adaptateurs et ils ne sont pas tous pareils...
Les Mitsubishi que j'ai permettent de faire du multi résolution, par contre j'en ai un qui ressemble à celui ci-dessus qui ne propose qu'une résolution à la fois (à priori, faut que je vérifie...).
Ca revient pas forcément plus cher de le fabriquer, si tu récupère ce qu'il faut pour le faire. Ca prend surtout un peu plus de temps !
Dès que possible, je vous met une photo de mes bricoles...


----------



## zebigbug (26 Juillet 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ressorti tous mes adaptateurs et ils ne sont pas tous pareils...
> Les Mitsubishi que j'ai permettent de faire du multi résolution, par contre j'en ai un qui ressemble à celui ci-dessus qui ne propose qu'une résolution à la fois (à priori, faut que je vérifie...).
> Ca revient pas forcément plus cher de le fabriquer, si tu récupère ce qu'il faut pour le faire. Ca prend surtout un peu plus de temps !
> Dès que possible, je vous met une photo de mes bricoles...



Pour ce type d'adaptateur , les reglages se font surtout en fonction de l'écran ..

Sinon il en existe des "sans reglages" au pire il ne coute pas bien cher ...

Je parle en occasion pas en neuf 

Nota si tu passes une annonce pour en trouver 1 sache que les prix que certains t'affichent sont souvent fantaisistes et les frais de port prohibitif ...
exemple cout d'un envoi 0.83 euros facturation 6.60 euros ...
ou plus comique certains en donne et derriere les autres les revende 

Je suis collectionneur , je rachete des lots si cela t'intérésse , dés que je trouve une carte video avec sortie pc ou un adaptateur je te fais signe ..


----------



## SulliX (27 Juillet 2005)

Et voila :






Belle collection, non ?

Je comprend pourquoi mon switch ne propose que des résolutions fixes... il n'a pas autant de réglages, comme on peut le voir...

Pour Zaybacker :

Si tu veux, je t'en donne un mais avec résolution fixe. Si tu veux en faire un multi, je t'envoie de quoi le faire. Si ça t'intéresse, envoie moi une enveloppe pré-affranchie à ton adresse...


----------



## zebigbug (27 Juillet 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Et voila :
> 
> 
> Belle collection, non ?
> ...



Sinon au lieu d'un switch pourquoi nepas prendre une carte pci de type formac ?
cela vaut rien et c'est mieux que la carte video intégré du mac qui est , heu , lente ...


----------



## SulliX (28 Juillet 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Sinon au lieu d'un switch pourquoi nepas prendre une carte pci de type formac ?
> cela vaut rien et c'est mieux que la carte video intégré du mac qui est , heu , lente ...



Il insiste le bougre ! 
Si t'as une bonne carte vidéo PCI donne la moi, je la metterai dans mon 8600 !   :love:


----------



## Macthieu (27 Janvier 2009)

je me suis procurer un power mac 7600/120 et j'aimerais bien le faire fonctionner.

j'ai 2 questions.
la première, le dernier propriétaire a modifié l'emplacement de la batterie de lithium 3,6V pour un emplacement de batterie AAA de 1,5V






je me demandais si les piles AAA de 1,5V fonctionnerait.

la deuxième question concerne l'adapteur DB-15 vers vga






j'ai un adapteur avec switch et un moniteur compaq S190, je me demandais quel serais la configuration des switch


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2009)

Macthieu a dit:


> je me demandais si les piles AAA de 1,5V fonctionnerait.



Un peu, mais pas longtemps, et ça reviendrait plus cher que les lithium, car 3V au lieu de 3,6V, faudrait les changer très très souvent, car de mémoire, c'est dès que la tension mesurée tombe en dessous de 3V qu'elle devient insuffisante.

A la limite, un bloc de trois batteries NI-MH en série donnerait un meilleur résultat, et avec deux jeux, reviendrait moins cher (on en recharge un pendant que l'autre est en place). Toutefois, ces batteries, en format AAA font entre 0,8 et 1 A/h, je ne connais pas exactement la capacité d'une pile au lithium, mais je pense que c'est plus, vu leur durée de vie dans un ordi.


----------



## claude72 (28 Janvier 2009)

> Un peu, mais pas longtemps, et ça reviendrait plus cher que les lithium, car 3V au lieu de 3,6V, faudrait les changer très très souvent, car de mémoire, c'est dès que la tension mesurée tombe en dessous de 3V qu'elle devient insuffisante.


Pas sûr : je n'ai jamais fait le test dans un Mac, mais en revanche j'ai une vieille machine à répéter dans laquelle j'ai remplacé les 2 batteries cadmium-nickel de 3,6 V par deux piles R20 de 1,5 V en série, donc 3 V seulement, et les mémoires tiennent depuis plus d'un an avec seulement 3 V au lieu de 3,6.





> A la limite, un bloc de trois batteries NI-MH en série donnerait un meilleur résultat


Oui, mais pas longtemps : pas plus de 3 semaines, non pas à cause d'un problème de capacité et de consommation, mais à cause de l'auto-décharge des accus cadmium-nickel ou Ni-MH : il faut compter environ 3% d'auto-décharge par jour, donc l'accu est complètement déchargé en 1 mois, même si il n'y a rien de branché dessus (ou seulement une consommation très, très faible comme celle des RAM statiques d'un Mac ou d'une machine à répéter)...

... et quand ces accus sont utilisés pour de la sauvegarde mémoire, ils sont en charge permanente (au 20e de leur capacité) pendant tout le temps où l'appareil est branché, et ne se déchargent que pendant que l'appareil est arrêté et/ou débranché.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Pas sûr : je n'ai jamais fait le test dans un Mac, mais en revanche j'ai une vieille machine à répéter dans laquelle j'ai remplacé les 2 batteries cadmium-nickel de 3,6 V par deux piles R20 de 1,5 V en série, donc 3 V seulement, et les mémoires tiennent depuis plus d'un an avec seulement 3 V au lieu de 3,6.



Non, les NiCd, c'est 1,2 volts, pas 3,6 volts. 3,6 volts, ce sont des éléments au lithium, piles ou batteries, donc tu as mis 3 volts au lieu de 2,4 volts, et pas 3,6 volts !


----------



## Macthieu (28 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de mettre des piles AAA dans l'ordi. Je viens de commencé l'installation de Mac os 8.
J'ai vu que j'avais 176 mo de ram et un disque de 2 GO. Cet ordi devrait être en mesure de faire de l'importation de vidéo


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

Sur un 7600 avec 176 Mo de Ram et 2 Go de disque 

Là, je te trouve bien optimiste, je n'essaie même pas de faire ça avec mon Pismo, un G3 à 400 Mhz avec 576 Mo de Ram et 80 Go de disque


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2009)

Le 7600 est doté d'une entrée vidéo analogique, c'est peut-être de ce type d'importation vidéo que veut parler Macthieu. Il me semble que j'ai essayé une fois sur le mien, juste pour voir. Ça peut peut-être marcher en ce qui concerne la RAM, tout dépend de ce qu'on fait derrière l'import proprement dit. Par contre pour le disque dur, je doute également qu'avec 2 Go on puisse aller loin.


----------



## Macthieu (28 Janvier 2009)

C,est justement de ça que je voulais parler. Si j'ai le temps je testerais l'importation cette semaine ou la semaine prochaine. Mon but est de faire en sorte que les fichiers importé soit enregistré sur mon imac intel ou mon PM G4, je devrais avoir assez d'espace pour stocker les vidéo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Le 7600 est doté d'une entrée vidéo analogique, c'est peut-être de ce type d'importation vidéo que veut parler Macthieu. Il me semble que j'ai essayé une fois sur le mien, juste pour voir. Ça peut peut-être marcher en ce qui concerne la RAM, tout dépend de ce qu'on fait derrière l'import proprement dit. Par contre pour le disque dur, je doute également qu'avec 2 Go on puisse aller loin.





Macthieu a dit:


> C,est justement de ça que je voulais parler. Si j'ai le temps je testerais l'importation cette semaine ou la semaine prochaine. Mon but est de faire en sorte que les fichiers importé soit enregistré sur mon imac intel ou mon PM G4, je devrais avoir assez d'espace pour stocker les vidéo.



Ah ! Mais si ça fait comme pour les 5x00/6x00, ça reste très très limité, du genre "timbre poste" pour la taille, et "enclume" pour le poids (MPEG 1). Bon, c'est vrai qu'ils ont mis ces cartes sur des 5200 qui n'avaient que 500 ou 800 Mo de disque, moi, la première que j'ai eu c'était sur mon 5300 : je n'ai pu m'en servir que lorsque j'ai remplacé le 1,2 Go d'origine par un 4 Go (qui m'avait à l'époque, coûté plus cher que le 320 Go qui me sert de sauvegarde depuis 18 mois, malgré que je l'ai eu au prix "grossiste" :sick.


----------



## claude72 (29 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, les NiCd, c'est 1,2 volts, pas 3,6 volts. 3,6 volts, ce sont des éléments au lithium, piles ou batteries, donc tu as mis 3 volts au lieu de 2,4 volts, et pas 3,6 volts !


Pascal, nous nous sommes mal compris : dans cette machine à répéter, il y a 2 cartes qui ont des mémoires sauvegardée par batterie, donc il y avait 2 batteries cadmium-nickel de 3 éléments, et donc de 3,6 V, *chacune* : une batterie sur chaque carte...

... et j'ai remplacé chacune de ces batteries NiCd de 3,6 V par 2 piles alcalynes R20 (= 3 V).


----------

